# Steering lock Recall



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Got a recall letter for the steering lock this morning from Nissan ( 59 plate)


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same here. Probably silly question, but can any dealership fit if arranged or does it need to be a NHPC?


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Glennyboy said:


> Same here. Probably silly question, but can any dealership fit if arranged or does it need to be a NHPC?


I'm wondering the same as I don't fancy a drive down to Middlehurst :chuckle:
J


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

KAT said:


> I'm wondering the same as I don't fancy a drive down to Middlehurst :chuckle:
> J


needs to be a HPC from what i was told by customer services.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

What if your the 2nd owner of a 59 Reg who hasn't had a service done by Nissan 

I think I'm okay anyway as:

1.) have Litchfield warranty
2.) they changed mine in December (5 months ago)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Its a recall, so it wouldnt think it would matter, as long as its a UK car

If yours was changed, it'll be the updated version Id imagine


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yer I got my letter today too. I hope I don't have to go to a HPC as its about 100 miles away!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Glennyboy said:


> Same here. Probably silly question, but can any dealership fit if arranged or does it need to be a NHPC?


Thought they have the same issue with the 370Z? That being the case surely any Nissan dealer should be able to do it?

Dave.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm second owner on a 59 plate with Litchfield service history.

No issue as its a recall.

Satan.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Any idea if Oct MY 2010 cars are affected?

Edit - Just seen on the other thread MY2009 and MY2010, I'll wait for my letter.....

I wonder what the NHPC techs in Cardiff will make of a 750bhp car :clap:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

vxrcymru said:


> Any idea if Oct MY 2010 cars are affected?
> 
> Edit - Just seen on the other thread MY2009 and MY2010, I'll wait for my letter.....
> 
> I wonder what the NHPC techs in Cardiff will make of a 750bhp car :clap:


Just make sure they dont crash it, when they take it out for the "mandatory" tet drive!


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I just rang Mill Hill Nissan, and they were only aware of the 370Z recall on this. Waiting for a different technician to call me back.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I had mine done on Friday at the same time MH mapped it


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

GTR gilo said:


> I just rang Mill Hill Nissan, and they were only aware of the 370Z recall on this. Waiting for a different technician to call me back.


Odd - Peter called me this morning to book mine in!

David


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Had my letter today too for steering lock recall. Due for MOT on my MY09 in May so have arranged to have steering lock replacement done then. Fingers crossed no issues between now and then .....


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Spoke to the Service Manager at the dealer yesterday, he checked using my registration and said there was no recall for my car. '59 plate Black Edition, anyone else been told a similar story?

Protegimus


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm going to ring one of them tomorrow for mine so will let you know.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

Got my recall letter today 2010 car

Anybody know what Marshalls at Cambridge are like for service work. Was hoping I would never have to use a Nissan dealer again.


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Lee35 said:


> Got my recall letter today 2010 car
> 
> Anybody know what Marshalls at Cambridge are like for service work. Was hoping I would never have to use a Nissan dealer again.


My 2010 is going in on Friday for the recall. Strangely enough the car failed to start on sunday (just has the small key light on the dash), so rang Marshalls and they booked me in.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

isub said:


> My 2010 is going in on Friday for the recall. Strangely enough the car failed to start on sunday (just has the small key light on the dash), so rang Marshalls and they booked me in.


Please tell us what Marshalls service is like when you get yours repaired as Cambridge is the closest to me I will book mine in when I get it back from SVM.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Protegimus said:


> Spoke to the Service Manager at the dealer yesterday, he checked using my registration and said there was no recall for my car. '59 plate Black Edition, anyone else been told a similar story?
> 
> Protegimus


Which dealer told you that?


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Lee35 said:


> Please tell us what Marshalls service is like when you get yours repaired as Cambridge is the closest to me I will book mine in when I get it back from SVM.


Will do mate. Told it would take 1.5 hours, and a courtesy car was available.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

April 09..... Mines booked in wednesday


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Are these letters from the NHPC's to be expected? Sorry but I don't even trust them to send letters out let alone touch my car...twice bitten.

Can they not just supply the part to the owner and let them sort it as that would be my preference. I really don't want to trust my car to the ineptitiude that is a NHPC.


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

MY09. Not had any issues. 

Rang my local NHPC, Ancaster Bromley, whom I have spoken to on the phone (very helpful) on one occasion when I bought the car last year but have never taken the car to for any work yet. Advised no-one available to speak to me and asked to leave number so someone could call me back when free - left number expecting to have to ring back myself later.

30 mins later called back by someone called Ross. Very pleasant. I explained I'd heard about recall. He verified that it was relevant to my car from my VIN number. Confirmed no cost to me and am booked in in 3 weeks time. Advised can wait there (up to 3 hrs) for it to be done.

So far, can't fault my experience of them in the slightest


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I rang Motorline at Tunbridgewells earlier today. Confirmed mine was effected and the very nice fella (Ian Fraser aftersales Manager) booked her in. He has even fitted me in for next week before I go to Wales for a long weekend :thumbsup:

Job will be done while I wait and will take around an hour. Offered to clean the car after but I declined as I'm proper anal around how it is cleaned lol.

Good service thus far


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Karls said:


> Are these letters from the NHPC's to be expected? Sorry but I don't even trust them to send letters out let alone touch my car...twice bitten.
> 
> Can they not just supply the part to the owner and let them sort it as that would be my preference. I really don't want to trust my car to the ineptitiude that is a NHPC.


My way of thinking as well although I some doubt we could be lucky enough for them to go for supplying the parts only. 
J


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Got mine booked in today only got a hour and half drive to the nearest garrage


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

mitre3 said:


> Got mine booked in today only got a hour and half drive to the nearest garrage


Make them pay for your fuel!!!


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

mitre3 said:


> Got mine booked in today only got a hour and half drive to the nearest garrage


Hour and a half, is that all :chuckle:
J


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Logged into you+Nissan app on my ipad & it tells me to contact my dealer for the steering lock recall, not had a letter yet though? 
Works on chassis number, might not have updated my details though? Had a 59 plate but now own a 2011?
Dave.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

got my letter today - MY10 car - luckily Bournemouth Nissan is only 10mins drive away


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Hi, mines bookd in finally.

Blaggers tried to say my car wasn't effected! So i went back 2 days later n said i got the letter


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Had mine done yesterday, didn't have a letter yet but just gave the dealership a call and they confirmed it needed doing. Glad to see it is a new part too, not just a case of greasing, or rotating something to temporarily solve a problem!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

cerealuk said:


> got my letter today - MY10 car - luckily Bournemouth Nissan is only 10mins drive away


Got my letter today - might try someone else other than westover


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

got my letter today


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Had my steering rack recall work done yesterday, but have had to leave the car there until tomorrow as my cluster needs to be done too. 
All good.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I also got mine today. Already booked in for early doors tomorrow morning. They even called me this afternoon to confirm : )


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My letter was waiting for me today, June 2009 car.


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't had a letter but April 2009 car so logged into you + Nissan and it told me my car was affected. Called local NHPC (Macklins in Glasgow) who claimed it wasn't so contacted Nissan Customer services who confirmed it was and got Macklin to book me in. Nissan Customer services don't seem to get much good press on the forum but I have to say they responded very quickly and got it sorted. Booked in for 6 May. If you haven't had a letter it is worth checking on you + Nissan, then getting in touch with your local NHPC or Nissan Customer services.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

legowyn said:


> I haven't had a letter but April 2009 car so logged into you + Nissan and it told me my car was affected. Called local NHPC (Macklins in Glasgow) who claimed it wasn't so contacted Nissan Customer services who confirmed it was and got Macklin to book me in. Nissan Customer services don't seem to get much good press on the forum but I have to say they responded very quickly and got it sorted. Booked in for 6 May. If you haven't had a letter it is worth checking on you + Nissan, then getting in touch with your local NHPC or Nissan Customer services.


when you phone macklins you get put through to there booking team somewhere in england!!!asked for a price for 42 month service they didnt have a clue how much it costs ,took me 4 attempts over 5 weeks to get a price!!!!!so phoned nobles got price right away and booked in for steering lock recall without even asking about it!!!good service ,bit more travelling but worth it


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Mill Hill Nissan were crap about this. I asked them to check but they refused saying just to wait to see if I get a letter through. Slough Nissan at Dover Road had no issue confirming my car was affected.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Barry,
It was Benfield Nissan in Newcastle upon Tyne.
Received the letter today, I had a feeling their system was behind the curve when they checked ...



barry P. said:


> Which dealer told you that?


I reported condensation in the headlights March 2012, finally replaced March 2013 after a song and dance.
I did appreciate the dealer made the effort to get it done (Nissan wanted me to pay half the labour cost; dealer serviced for three years, they had the car for a week prior to warranty ending, Customer Service didn't even bother their arse to reply to my e-mail enquiry, wf planet are they on?), however when they put the front bumper back on the wheel arch liner isn't fitted correctly so is completely out of alignment.

At this point I'm considering carefully whether I even want them to work on the car.

Protegimus


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Whereabouts in You+Nissan does it tell you if you are affected by this? I have just registered for the service (my car is Oct 2010) but can't see an area for recalls. Do you get a message or something when you log in?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine booked in no problems at all for tomorrow morning at Lightcliffe, headlight on back order until June (wonder what happens if the bulb goes bang again) and also my seat being replaced as leather wore through after 2,000 miles - not sure a tune could affect that ;-)


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

alex_123_fra said:


> Mill Hill Nissan were crap about this. I asked them to check but they refused saying just to wait to see if I get a letter through. Slough Nissan at Dover Road had no issue confirming my car was affected.


I agree about Mill Hill being crap. Ive been phoning every other day for two weeks now, always having to leave my mobile number for Peter to call back, but he never does.
So today I ring up, and guess what, he's still not available. Would I like to leave my number to get Peter to call me back.
No I wouldnt. I would like to speak to a manager as ive been phoning every other day and leaving my number to be called back. 
Surprise surprise, Peter is now available to speak to and car finally booked in


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

lordretsudo said:


> Whereabouts in You+Nissan does it tell you if you are affected by this? I have just registered for the service (my car is Oct 2010) but can't see an area for recalls. Do you get a message or something when you log in?


I got a message as soon as I logged in


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Logged in and nothing  for me .


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what the issue with the rack is?
Is it serious?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

ben15476 said:


> Does anyone know what the issue with the rack is?
> Is it serious?


Just a minor inconvenience  
You will not be able to start your car or move it as the steering lock will be stuck on, keep your fingers crossed it doesn't happen when you're round the mistresses flat and the wife thinks you are at work :thumbsup: then it will be serious, very serious.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Well had mine done this morning at to bridge Motorline. They were absolutely fantastic tbh. Rang me last night to confirm, got me in before 8, made me two cups of tea, and I was off by 0830!! Can't say fairer than that. All in all it was a. Pleasant experience


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> Well had mine done this morning at to bridge Motorline. They were absolutely fantastic tbh. Rang me last night to confirm, got me in before 8, made me two cups of tea, and I was off by 0830!! Can't say fairer than that. All in all it was a. Pleasant experience


Signed up and got the message for a recall. Invaluable being a member on this forum. Didn't know about you plus. 

Saucy - where is bridge motorline? Im the other side of dartford. 

Rem


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi mate, that should read Tunbridge Motorline, bloody iPad lol.

Easy to get to mate via the M25, A21 ; )


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Here you go fella 

Motorline Nissan Tunbridge Wells Tunbridge Wells TN2 3UY


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> Here you go fella
> 
> Motorline Nissan Tunbridge Wells Tunbridge Wells TN2 3UY


Ipad predictive text is useless - isn't it lol

Top man, cheers buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Weird that some people get the message about it and others don't - you'd think it would apply to all cars of the same age?!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

For those who are not getting the notification pop up. Before mine popped up, I had to log off the piece of shit iPad. Trusty old windows log on and then update the things pending at the top right. For instance - mine had 2 pending for me to add current mileage and add a dealer. 

Then it popped up on the 2nd login. 

Hope it helps


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Similar to the above. It was only when I logged in again (ipad App) the following day that the recall appeared. I didn't fulfil the 2 pending issues though.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

OWNER NOTIFICATION MESSAGE 
YOUR NISSAN : : GT-R VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER 
Nissan has identified the following potential issue(s) that may affect your Nissan GT-R.

ELECTRIC STEERING COLUMN LOCK [P3208]
Please get in touch with your nearest dealer immediately so any necessary repairs can be conducted by our professional technicians, free of charge.

Please also select the appropriate statement from the list below.

Customer service
01923 899334

[email protected]

I am already aware and have contacted my dealer
I will contact my dealer
Nissan is committed to providing the highest levels of product quality and customer satisfaction. If you have any questions, please contact your dealer or the Customer Service.

Got mine this morning !


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Just a minor inconvenience
> You will not be able to start your car or move it as the steering lock will be stuck on, keep your fingers crossed it doesn't happen when you're round the mistresses flat and the wife thinks you are at work :thumbsup: then it will be serious, very serious.


Good point ! Got mine booked in!
Spoke to Adam at Romford who was helpful and said he couldnt fit me in till the 29th as they are seeing so many recalls. Doing about one a day!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Got mine booked in for the 7th May


----------



## LUKEHANDLEY (Apr 27, 2011)

got my letter today, along the same letter for the other halfs 370z, wonder what other parts they share?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Does the car need test driving by the dealer once they have fitted the new part?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I got the recall pop up on the You+ site so tried to book in with WLMG at Slough, got through to the service dept who then said you need to speak to our GTR specialist team but they're currently busy, I'll get them to call you back.  I'm still waiting! At least when Indie was sorting out the bookings etc he was efficient and made the effort to help the customer out, it's really no wonder the main dealers lose business to the independants when the customer service is so crap.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've also just got the recall message on the you+ app when registering it for the first time.

Was hoping mine being a 60 plate that i wouldn't need it but never mind. At least it's free


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mine was done at WLMG yesterday.

Interesting I left the car with the Economy map and low boost but when I collected it it was on the Race map and high boost - I am sure that was needed to check the steering lock!!

I am also told that I am getting a brand new nav unit FOC although I am 6 months out of warranty - its misbehaved a couple of times (turned off/on whilst driving, positions the car in the fields next to the motorway etc). Apparently there is a "Technical Bulletin" in issue about the 59 and 60 reg nav units??

David


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Mine was done at WLMG yesterday.
> 
> Interesting I left the car with the Economy map and low boost but when I collected it it was on the Race map and high boost - I am sure that was needed to check the steering lock!!
> 
> ...


Hmm, I reckon they just want your car back in David so they can rag it again! :chuckle:


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

I had mine done today at Westway Oxford.

After recent experiences there I was pretty nervous, but it took longer for them to wash the car and me drink their coffee than it took to replace.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Booked mine into Wessex Bristol - was told they'd need the car all day. I told them the job takes an hour maximum but apparently that's not how they operate; I insisted I wasn't going to leave the car with them. So they said I could if I wanted choose an 08:30 or 13:30 slot and wait but no guarantee of how quickly the job will get done.

One thing's for sure, I'll be making it clear that if they need to test drive the car they'll be taking me as the passenger.


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

shindy said:


> when you phone macklins you get put through to there booking team somewhere in england!!!asked for a price for 42 month service they didnt have a clue how much it costs ,took me 4 attempts over 5 weeks to get a price!!!!!so phoned nobles got price right away and booked in for steering lock recall without even asking about it!!!good service ,bit more travelling but worth it


I agree their booking system is crap and that Nobles is better but Macklin are more convenient. Didn't have a good experience with them on MOT last year but they have assured me they have now sorted the issues and gave me some money off too. If they are crap this time, that's it!


----------



## legowyn (Jun 5, 2012)

barry P. said:


> I got the recall pop up on the You+ site so tried to book in with WLMG at Slough, got through to the service dept who then said you need to speak to our GTR specialist team but they're currently busy, I'll get them to call you back.  I'm still waiting! At least when Indie was sorting out the bookings etc he was efficient and made the effort to help the customer out, it's really no wonder the main dealers lose business to the independants when the customer service is so crap.


Try contacting the email address that is on the message that pops up - my local NHPC claimed to know nothing about it - sent an email to that address and they very quickly contacted the NHPC and got them to call me and book me in. I got the impression Nissan were treating it as being quite important and that they wanted to get it sorted ASAP.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

No letter so thought I'd sign up on the Nissan You+ site. Didn't recognise my reg despite having work done at WLMG Slough previously so used VIN to register.

Low and behold it popped up saying Steering Lock issue for me too and mine is a MY11 registered Dec 10. Guess ill be calling Nissan to book it in.

Thanks guys for heads up on ths one and the You+ idea.


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

Battling to get mine booked in to WLMG Mill Hill now; very nervous about letting these guys touch my car...


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Mines booked in for the 7th May in Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## wishy (Apr 23, 2012)

All booked in with an MOT and 36 month Service at Middlehurst - RAC collection and delivery courtesy of Nissan - Can't say how helpful they were on the phone.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Just had mine replaced today at Nissan Halifax and after 30 mins it was done


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

the speculator said:


> Battling to get mine booked in to WLMG Mill Hill now; very nervous about letting these guys touch my car...


I had mine done at mill hill today. They do it while you wait now. 40 mins and its all done


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

GTR gilo said:


> I had mine done at mill hill today. They do it while you wait now. 40 mins and its all done


ok great good to know. Did you have to wait long to get Peter to call you back to book up the appointment?


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

the speculator said:


> ok great good to know. Did you have to wait long to get Peter to call you back to book up the appointment?


Yes. That's the only downside. I left my number about 5 times for him to call back. In the end when they asked if I wanted to leave my number for him to call back I told them I'd rather speak to a manager as I had left my number numerous times and no one calls back. All of a sudden he's free and able to take my call to book me in.


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

GTR gilo said:


> Yes. That's the only downside. I left my number about 5 times for him to call back. In the end when they asked if I wanted to leave my number for him to call back I told them I'd rather speak to a manager as I had left my number numerous times and no one calls back. All of a sudden he's free and able to take my call to book me in.


Ok thanks I guess I will have to go through the same process. What a joke.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah is a pain but I should think they are inundated with 370z and GTR owners, but saying that, it's not like a long conversation on the phone to make an appointment. If they spend 30 mins a day returning calls then its problem solved.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Rang Nissan Belfast (Hurst) on Monday , they said I'll ring back in 5min to see what day the GT-R mechanic is in . 5 mins later rang as they said and car booked in Wednesday morning but will need the car for a day to do the work . 
I told them its only an hour job max as some guys on here got it done in less than that but said no and they'd give me a 370z as a courteous car .

Having small paint problems, black car which is a nightmare, they said they will look at it at the same time .

We'll see how it goes ?


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Rang Nissan Belfast (Hurst) on Monday , they said I'll ring back in 5min to see what day the GT-R mechanic is in . 5 mins later rang as they said and car booked in Wednesday morning but will need the car for a day to do the work .
> I told them its only an hour job max as some guys on here got it done in less than that but said no and they'd give me a 370z as a courteous car .
> 
> Having small paint problems, black car which is a nightmare, they said they will look at it at the same time .
> ...


I know Mill Hill got some special tool yesterday for this specific job. I was originally told it would take all day to do the job, but this new tool allows them to do the work in under an hour. I suppose it just depends when the various performance centers get the tool.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I had mine done in Cardiff yesterday, it took an hour.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Rang Nissan Belfast (Hurst) on Monday , they said I'll ring back in 5min to see what day the GT-R mechanic is in . 5 mins later rang as they said and car booked in Wednesday morning but will need the car for a day to do the work .
> I told them its only an hour job max as some guys on here got it done in less than that but said no and they'd give me a 370z as a courteous car .
> 
> Having small paint problems, black car which is a nightmare, they said they will look at it at the same time .
> ...


How did it go? I'm booked in today with them and was told a full day also even after pointing out others took only an hour.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Not this week but next .


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah, I read your post too quickly. Yours shouldn't take all day after they practice on mine...........:nervous:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Are they giving you the z


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I generally get the Z or a GTR if they have one.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone know which model years this affects?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Tin said:


> Anyone know which model years this affects?


Pre-MY11 i.e. CBA models.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

All done. About 1 hour in total and done while I waited.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Get mine done at Middlehurst tomorrow (fri)


----------



## Mattj999 (Aug 25, 2011)

had mine done at WLMG Slough at the weekend, in and out in around an hour.


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Had mine done two weeks ago, a week later car failed to start again for 30 mins


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

isub said:


> Had mine done two weeks ago, a week later car failed to start again for 30 mins


Why would that be? Same issue with the lock you think


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Why would that be? Same issue with the lock you think


Really not sure, had the non start problem around a month ago. Checked out online what could be the cause, and came up with the steering lock recall.

Rang NHPC they said yup thats what it will be, so booked in and changed part all very efficiently, no complaints.

Around a week ago jumped in the car, all ignition lights come on as usual, but failed to turn over, press button again and the small key symbol appears in lower right corner of dash. Could try a thousand times to start but nothing, get out and lock unlock, place key in hole under steering wheel, just nothing. Every thing makes the right sounds, steering wheel, ticking fuel pump etc.

Though leaving it for around 30-40 mins and it starts. And is fine from then on. 

So to summarise, the above has happened twice, once before the recall part was fitted, once after. Both times it started again after 30 mins. And is fine in between with regular daily use. 

Anyway took it back to NHPC yesterday, no fault found. Nothing more they will/can do until it happens again?!


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Got mine booked in at Benfield Newcastle for a week on Saturday they said it would take upto 3 hours to do. Anyone had theirs done here who can comment on the time taken ?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Mrw said:


> Got mine booked in at Benfield Newcastle for a week on Saturday they said it would take upto 3 hours to do. Anyone had theirs done here who can comment on the time taken ?


Read the thread :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Is the service book stamped when this work has been done or just a receipt as proof the work has been done?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

No stamp mate, just a paper doc to say its been done. Mine also noted that I was told my car was running on non run flat tyres lol. Service manager couldn't understand why I wanted non run flats lol.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

saucyboy said:


> No stamp mate, just a paper doc to say its been done. Mine also noted that I was told my car was running on non run flea tyres lol. Service manager couldn't understand why I wanted non run flats lol.




Cheers mate

I'm still on the run flats:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

All done at Aldershot Nissan. Took about 45 minutes


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Mines being done right now. Im waiting and been told an hour. Happy to wait an hour. 

These nissan leafs do look nice!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Verinder1984 said:


> Mines being done right now. Im waiting and been told an hour. Happy to wait an hour.
> 
> These nissan leafs do look nice!


same, mine is at Tunbridge Wells, missus is waiting for it


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Do they need to test drive it?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I doubt it. As long as the replacement item unlocks the steering wheel and allows the engine to start, it works.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not as far as I saw. Although they do have plenty of Gtr's in stock so shouldnt cause a issue even if they do


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Well steering lock has been done, but while the car was in, they noticed that the wrong headlamps had been put in when mine were replaced (ordered based on reg no, not chassis).... so they are now ordering those and will need the car back.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

DOH!

MINES DONE - I dont know about test drive but i trust the HPC guys i used to drive mine plus they always come back with a smile on their face (as they used to stock power)

took an hour was super easy.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I gave Middlehursts a ring earlier to see what the score is with this.They told me letters are being sent out but if I wanted to bring it in before five oclock they would sort it today! Couldn't quite make it for five so its going in the morning.

Can't really complain at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Got mine done by Middlehurst, took 15 mins and they hoovered it out, they didn't test drive it, I got a coffee and a giant cream bun for free ((-:


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Got mine done this morning by NHPC Bromley

My first experience of them with my GTR

32 minutes from stepping out of car to starting car to drive out!

Great service with a smile! Can't fault anything - from receptionist to service desk to the technician Richard!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My letter arrived today - a week after having the job done!

David


----------



## SaveFerris (Apr 27, 2013)

Booked mine in on Saturday at Benfield Newcastle. They told me I have to have the car with them by 8am and it will take 4 hours....Looks like this might be their first replacment...lol

Kevin


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

SaveFerris said:


> Booked mine in on Saturday at Benfield Newcastle. They told me I have to have the car with them by 8am and it will take 4 hours....Looks like this might be their first replacment...lol
> 
> Kevin


Mines booked in at romford and was told the same thing exactly! He also mentioned that he's having 2 gtrs a day with this fault. Giving himself time for error maybe?


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Richard told me that Nissan have informed all the NHPCs of the tool that is available to help access the shear bolts which is the reason it can now be done in around 15 minutes - you may want to ask them beforehand if they have obtained said tool . . .


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nedzilla said:


> I gave Middlehursts a ring earlier to see what the score is with this.They told me letters are being sent out but if I wanted to bring it in before five oclock they would sort it today! Couldn't quite make it for five so its going in the morning.
> 
> Can't really complain at that.


Great service, slough can't do mine till 10th June and they said an hours work.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

SaveFerris said:


> Booked mine in on Saturday at Benfield Newcastle. They told me I have to have the car with them by 8am and it will take 4 hours....Looks like this might be their first replacment...lol
> 
> Kevin



Thats strange so is mine. they told me it will take between 1 and 3 hours.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

SaveFerris said:


> Booked mine in on Saturday at Benfield Newcastle. They told me I have to have the car with them by 8am and it will take 4 hours....Looks like this might be their first replacment...lol
> 
> Kevin



Had mine done at Middlehursts this moring.I arrived at 11am and was gone for 11.30am.It took no more than 15 mins to do the fix so not really sure why they need it that long unless they are doing a load of them and cant give you a specific time.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

At Westover in morning to have mine done


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Same time allowed for mine. At least they'll have their hand well in by the time mine is done in a couple of weeks!
I'll ask them about the shear bolt tool.



Mrw said:


> Thats strange so is mine. they told me it will take between 1 and 3 hours.


Nightmare for you grahamc.

Protegimus


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm got my letter today. Should I still get mine done seeing as I've already got it done at Litchfields recently? Surprised now it will only take 1 hour - when I asked 2 months ago I was told it will take at least 6-7 just for part to arrive!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> At Westover in morning to have mine done


All done inside 30 mins - Mike the tech big improvement on Darren


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Had mine done at Benfield Newcastle this morning, took 11 mins. A asked if I should get any paper work to say the recall had been done and they said no. Is that normal practice ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

No paper work from Middlehurst either.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mrw said:


> Had mine done at Benfield Newcastle this morning, took 11 mins. A asked if I should get any paper work to say the recall had been done and they said no. Is that normal practice ?


That was even quicker than mine lol. Re the paperwork, I got a paper doc saying it had been done. Just like a service sheet mate. That was at Tunbridgewells ; )


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Mine is booked in at Wessex Nissan Bristol for next Tuesday. I've got a bad feeling about it. I know they don't like Litchfield...my car has got the Litchfield name on the back of it.

I can just see them making me wait all morning, even though I've booked the first appointment of the day and it's a 'waiting' appointment.

I've had such bad experiences with HPC's that I'm really not looking forward to it; the thought of someone other than Litchfield working on my car does not impress me!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Karls said:


> Mine is booked in at Wessex Nissan Bristol for next Tuesday. I've got a bad feeling about it. I know they don't like Litchfield...my car has got the Litchfield name on the back of it.
> 
> I can just see them making me wait all morning, even though I've booked the first appointment of the day and it's a 'waiting' appointment.
> 
> I've had such bad experiences with HPC's that I'm really not looking forward to it; the thought of someone other than Litchfield working on my car does not impress me!




I thought some people had gone to Litchfield to have the steering lock changed? Why not go back to them for it?


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No paper work from Middlehurst either.


Same here,they showed me a print off showing the work done alongside the extended warranty for the dash and display which were still shown as outstanding as I haven't had them done yet.

They said any future buyer would just need to ring them to confirm that any of these jobs had been done.


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

At my request they gave me a photocopy of the work order that they use to claim for the work from Nissan

Just received my recall letter in the post this morning too


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

TREG said:


> I thought some people had gone to Litchfield to have the steering lock changed? Why not go back to them for it?


It's covered under Nissan Warranty if I go to Nissan. Litchfield will do it but not for free.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Called Middlehurst Thu, went on Sat morn, (think they only there for me!!) 20 mins later done I noticed a reversing bulb had blown when they were driving the car in and that got changed foc too. Also mentioned my dash (fuel gauge) light sometimes blinks, checked that even though it was lit, they put an order in for a new dash and will call me when it's in.

All round top service.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Done . About 1 hour of service.


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

Had mine done today at Middlehurst. Very quick - watched them drive it into the workshop and less than 5 minutes later it was driving out again.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Karls said:


> It's covered under Nissan Warranty if I go to Nissan. Litchfield will do it but not for free.




I thought I read on here that Litchfield sent the bill onto Nissan to pay them?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

PhilP said:


> Had mine done today at Middlehurst. Very quick - watched them drive it into the workshop and less than 5 minutes later it was driving out again.


I guess they've had a lot of practice by now.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Finally got my letter today and mine was a launch day car! Will take it to Indie at Slough, whose receptionist bizarrely told my mate they could only do one GT-R a day! Hopefully it will also be a quick while I wait job.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Karls said:


> Mine is booked in at Wessex Nissan Bristol for next Tuesday. I've got a bad feeling about it. I know they don't like Litchfield...my car has got the Litchfield name on the back of it.
> 
> I can just see them making me wait all morning, even though I've booked the first appointment of the day and it's a 'waiting' appointment.
> 
> I've had such bad experiences with HPC's that I'm really not looking forward to it; the thought of someone other than Litchfield working on my car does not impress me!


Well, I came away unscathed! It took them just over an hour to do. They started putting Litchfield down - 'we use £400 oil in our gearboxes, Litchfield use £100 oil and they wonder why they get problems'. Absolute bullshit I know, but I just said 'you pay your money and take your choice'. I wasn't going to start arguing with the guy who was about to work on my car!

I put a clean kit on the car (protective cover for the steering wheel, gear stick, handbrake, seat and footmat) before I gave them the keys. The technician doing the job only had a protective sheet for the footmat, nothing else. His greasy mitts would have been all over the alcantara wheel otherwise.

I asked if he could look at my offside headlamp (water inside - the usual problem) and take pics for a warranty claim. He said '09 cars aren't covered in the 5 year warranty, only '11 MY cars onwards. I asked if he could do a claim anyway but I don't know how much support I'll get on that one.

I hate taking my car to a HPC, absolutely hate it.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*



David.Yu said:


> Finally got my letter today and mine was a launch day car! Will take it to Indie at Slough, whose receptionist bizarrely told my mate they could only do one GT-R a day! Hopefully it will also be a quick while I wait job.



Indie did mine- hes good at what he does 

As for reception/service desk - no offense to them but they have no idea where thet're talking about. They are soo used to feeding micro/juke,note owner BS they forget that they are speaking to a GTR owner.

99% of GTR owners won't just accept what BS they can come up with.

I dont mean to put service desk down becuase they still get the job done and I have no complaints but I do over hear some of the stuff they tell other people who bring their cars in.

David- little sad now they keep Indie locked away, he cant walk around and greet us / or chat to us any more. Iv noticed a change what what he is 'allowed to do and not do'


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I got my letter through today which in all honestly I was really hoping I wouldn't get.

My car had a failure of this part last year, when I rang Nissan they denied all knowledge of it being an issue. In the end I paid for it to be replaced (Litchfield) who came to my house and replaced it on my drive. Granted it was warranty I took with them but the part still had to be paid for by Litchfield from Nissan and if I didn't have warranty I'd of had to have made the payment. 

Aside from Nissan denying there was an issue there was also at the time a long wait, as in November to late January was the quoted times basically 8-12 weeks of no car.

Litchfield sourced me the part from the States in around 2-3 weeks.

It's really made my piss boil to be honest that 6 months ago they denied all knowledge and now I get this letter. I'll be sending them my previous communications regarding the issue and asking them to explain themselves and asking for the 'new one' as stock for myself seeing as I already have a paid for replacement.


----------



## Gaz2178 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got a letter today anyone used Stoke Nissan ?


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

I still haven't got mine booked in yet despite getting my letter weeks ago. My nearest NHPC is westway in aldershot or Oxford. Anyone had experience of these NHPC's?
What's interesting to read is that some places are taking an hour to fit and others apparently 5 minutes! Why such a big difference? Would make me a bit sceptical of the 5 minute ones as surely it takes longer than that!!
Really need to get mine sorted as I'm still paranoid about the lock if my battery level drops and then being ****ed, although I am trying to use a trickle charger regularly/driving the car.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Glennyboy said:


> I still haven't got mine booked in yet despite getting my letter weeks ago. My nearest NHPC is westway in aldershot or Oxford. Anyone had experience of these NHPC's?
> What's interesting to read is that some places are taking an hour to fit and others apparently 5 minutes! Why such a big difference? Would make me a bit sceptical of the 5 minute ones as surely it takes longer than that!!
> Really need to get mine sorted as I'm still paranoid about the lock if my battery level drops and then being ****ed, although I am trying to use a trickle charger regularly/driving the car.


My battery was flat when I got back from working away, after a charge, steering unlocked and car started ok.
Took it to Middlehursts and lock changed in 15/20 mins. No problems.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Glennyboy said:


> I still haven't got mine booked in yet despite getting my letter weeks ago. My nearest NHPC is westway in aldershot or Oxford. Anyone had experience of these NHPC's?
> What's interesting to read is that some places are taking an hour to fit and others apparently 5 minutes! Why such a big difference? Would make me a bit sceptical of the 5 minute ones as surely it takes longer than that!!
> Really need to get mine sorted as I'm still paranoid about the lock if my battery level drops and then being ****ed, although I am trying to use a trickle charger regularly/driving the car.





I went to the Aldershot branch-took about 40 minutes to do. Good show room to have a look around and plenty of tea:thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Glennyboy said:


> I still haven't got mine booked in yet despite getting my letter weeks ago. My nearest NHPC is westway in aldershot or Oxford. Anyone had experience of these NHPC's?
> What's interesting to read is that some places are taking an hour to fit and others apparently 5 minutes! Why such a big difference? Would make me a bit sceptical of the 5 minute ones as surely it takes longer than that!!
> Really need to get mine sorted as I'm still paranoid about the lock if my battery level drops and then being ****ed, although I am trying to use a trickle charger regularly/driving the car.


Take a quick look in the NHPC's section of the forum...should give you the answer to the first part of your question.

James at Litchfield said to me it really is just 5 minutes to do. I suppose the HPC techs aren't going to earn any medals by doing it in record time, although it seems the ones that are customer focused are doing it pretty quick?


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Indie did mine- hes good at what he does
> 
> As for reception/service desk - no offense to them but they have no idea where thet're talking about. They are soo used to feeding micro/juke,note owner BS they forget that they are speaking to a GTR owner.


This is what I like about Middlehurst. Completely separate service desk in a separate dedicated building only dealing with GTR's


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Soooo.... Just went to Mill Hill Nissan to get the steering lock changed and I rang just before the time of the booking because I knew I would be 20-30 mins late. No answer from their phone(main service number)! So I drove there only to be told that they couldn't do it now as I was 30 mins late. Apparently they cant pick up a phone, whether it be to make a call or to receive one.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Wills,

are you still nearby?

If so, would be nice to meet up!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Just tried booking mine in to WLMG Slough - chap said they're booking well into Jun at present. So I'm having an MOT done there next week, final warranty expire check and will arrange with them the steering lock thereafter. Then off to Litchfield for warranty et al ;-)


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Gaz2178 said:


> I got a letter today anyone used Stoke Nissan ?


Why don't you book it in at middlehursts.They will give you a time not a day to bring it in and do it while you wait,10min job.Its probably only 30 mins from stoke and you can be assured the job will be done right and your car will be in safe hands.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got my letter today....might use colliers in brum rather than that shower in Oxford.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

isub said:


> Will do mate. Told it would take 1.5 hours, and a courtesy car was available.


How did you get on with Marshall's. Would they do the work while you wait as I don't really want to leave my car.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Wills,
> 
> are you still nearby?
> 
> If so, would be nice to meet up!


Yeah, I'm about 25mins north from Mill Hill. Drop me a PM and we'll sort a meet.


----------



## Gaz2178 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nedzilla said:


> Why don't you book it in at middlehursts.They will give you a time not a day to bring it in and do it while you wait,10min job.Its probably only 30 mins from stoke and you can be assured the job will be done right and your car will be in safe hands.


Booked in for Tuesday at middlehursts along with an MOT


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

OldBob said:


> Just tried booking mine in to WLMG Slough - chap said they're booking well into Jun at present. So I'm having an MOT done there next week, final warranty expire check and will arrange with them the steering lock thereafter. Then off to Litchfield for warranty et al ;-)


MOT and Steering Lock done and collected today. Talked to Indie around the three GTR's parked up, he said there are quite a few booked in / coming through. Top man.


----------



## Gaz2178 (Jan 15, 2013)

Work all done today great service by middlehursts thanks.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I have been waiting for word back from Nissan and finnaly got conformation of what I suppose I knew all along today, I have to take my car to either Noble's or Macklin's myself to have this done. 
I wouldn't let Noble's oil my skateboard so that leaves Macklin's, Noble's would be the closest and even they are 150 miles away from me, Macklin's are farther. 
I have been speaking to Nissan C.S about the issue and was pushing for them to allow Aberdeen to do it with it being such a simple job, I even watched a step by step video on NAGTROC and know that I or anybody else with half a brain could do it. 
They are playing the usual tune that only "HPC's" are authorised to do any work on Gtr's no matter how simple a job it is. 
Sad that a manafacturing fault could leave my car totally useless at any time and they expect me to waste a day and a 300 mile journey to have it put right. 
No surprise, I finally thought I was clear of their nonsense once my warranty run out but they are still winding me up :chuckle:
Has anyone ever priced one in the U.K as the job seems very easy and the cost of 300 miles worth of V power would be able to go towards it ?
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

In case anyone local to me was wondering, despite earlier claims they have made to me, some from even before they opened Aberdeen Specialist cars Nissan will not be a HPC until this time next year at the very least. 
J


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Seeing as it's the least urgent recall ever (no safety issues from what I have read?), then just wait until you are on a trip nearer your HPC of choice, or indeed until Aberdeen becomes one!

There is no rush, at least not until your car is approaching 5 years old...


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope as my car is such a low mileage one that it will last, reading up on the issue mileage seems irrelevant though. 
When I asked about what would happen if the car packs in before I even find time to get down South with it their view is that I should just get my break down cover to sort it out.
Does anyone know what Break down cover companies policy's are likely to be on dealing with a car that has a known recall issue wrong with it ?
J


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

It's a gambal. It depends how much grease was applied from factory by a technician. Familiarise yourself with the method to get the car into neutral and don't park in a place hard to recover just as a precaution  

Don't think it will let you leave it in neutral. Beeps bloody murder.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

For goodness sake people, get a grip!
What percentage of GT-Rs have actually had this occur to them?

Just do it whenever it's convenient, chances are your car will be fine for 10 years or forever before actually suffering with the issue.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> For goodness sake people, get a grip!
> What percentage of GT-Rs have actually had this occur to them?
> 
> Just do it whenever it's convenient, chances are your car will be fine for 10 years or forever before actually suffering with the issue.


I don't know the percentages but going by the amount of other problems that Nissan will fix under warranty without issue that they have not recalled we are not talking about just a few cars going wrong.
I am not at all surprised at Nissan's stance on only using their 'High Performance centres' after my previous experiences.
I am only highlighting the fact that quite a number of users going by the recent thread about Scottish owners will be faced with having to travel hundreds of miles for a simple issue that will leave their cars completely useless if it happens when there are fully capable Nissan garages on their door steps. 
I havent been loosing sleep over it. 
So, get a grip! 
J


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Mines going down to WLMG Slough tomorrow morning for Indie to sort it. Hopefully should be back home in time for Monaco qualifying.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Had mine done by John at Middlehursts on Wednesday.

John said basically, drop in any time and we'll stop what we're doing and sort it.

Great service and done in 10 minutes. As always, very pleaseant and top quality work.:thumbsup:

Feel better now that potential problem is solved, ready for the Alps next week:thumbsup:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine was done on Monday.
The HPC even left a souvenir in the door pocket, not to mention a few scratches on the paintwork adjacent to the door handle.
Nice to see they don't give a fcuk about your motor.

Protegimus


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Please help me out guys,
Nissan Bromley kindly did mine and I'm now suffering with an unusual noise when I start the car.

It sounds like a squeak/creak coming from the instrument cluster area, happens every time I start the car. It's like a pump or something....?.?

Have contacted Bromley and require another visit to check it out, more time, more effort  and more fuel.. Any ideas guys?


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Bristol did mine in the week - took 80mins (?!??). They did helpfully tell me I need new wiper blades for £130. Hilarious. I mean WTF.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe they don't have the security bolt removal tool (you can clearly see the indentations in the head from removal in the pic I posted above).

For wiper blades get PIAA blades, they are much better and more durable than the Nissan blades and they cost a lot less.



ViolenceBoy said:


> Bristol did mine in the week - took 80mins (?!??). They did helpfully tell me I need new wiper blades for £130. Hilarious. I mean WTF.


Protegimus


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

m4rc1980 said:


> Please help me out guys,
> Nissan Bromley kindly did mine and I'm now suffering with an unusual noise when I start the car.
> 
> It sounds like a squeak/creak coming from the instrument cluster area, happens every time I start the car. It's like a pump or something....?.?
> ...


I had mine done at middlehursts a few weeks ago and mine now does this. It always made a bit of a noise and a slight jolt from the steering wheel when starting and they told me this is just the steering lock releasing. Since having the work done it makes a different squeak now,and I assume this is just the steering lock releasing again.

Nothing to worry about IMO.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Went down to WLMG at Slough this morning for my recall, top job as usual by Indie :thumbsup:. The lock does seem a bit louder and more of a clunk when it releases with the new design.


----------



## ViolenceBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> Maybe they don't have the security bolt removal tool (you can clearly see the indentations in the head from removal in the pic I posted above).
> 
> For wiper blades get PIAA blades, they are much better and more durable than the Nissan blades and they cost a lot less.
> 
> ...


Good about - £22.99 just slightly better than Nissan


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nedzilla said:


> I had mine done at middlehursts a few weeks ago and mine now does this. It always made a bit of a noise and a slight jolt from the steering wheel when starting and they told me this is just the steering lock releasing. Since having the work done it makes a different squeak now,and I assume this is just the steering lock releasing again.
> 
> Nothing to worry about IMO.


It is weird though


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

KAT said:


> In case anyone local to me was wondering, despite earlier claims they have made to me, some from even before they opened Aberdeen Specialist cars Nissan will not be a HPC until this time next year at the very least.
> J


where did you end up putting the car in the end?


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

duka said:


> where did you end up putting the car in the end?


Nowhere for now, I'm over on a trip to Spa and the ring just now so will decide what to do when I get home. 
I suppose it will have to go to Macklins but I'm not going out of my way to go. 
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in my Evo by the way, I wont be driving my Gtr past a dozen Nissan dealers on the way there and back 
J


----------



## betancje (Apr 6, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Went down to WLMG at Slough this morning for my recall, top job as usual by Indie :thumbsup:. The lock does seem a bit louder and more of a clunk when it releases with the new design.


Likewise, dropped mine off at WLMG Slough today for service and recall work. 
The only reason I go there is for Indie's excellent work.

But as for the dealership management:
-I made the booking a month ago. They originally booked me in for the 27th. I had to call them back to remind them that that was a bank holiday.
-Another time I called to confirm the booking, they told me they couldn't do the recall work as there was another car booked in at the time - that "other car" happened to be mine...
-Then I get a call this afternoon that the necessary steering lock parts are not in stock (remember they've only had a month's notice).

WLMG Slough need to realise that the only reason owners like me visit them is because of Indie. Putting a barrier between him and customers is a big mistake.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

betancje said:


> Likewise, dropped mine off at WLMG Slough today for service and recall work.
> The only reason I go there is for Indie's excellent work.
> 
> But as for the dealership management:
> ...


I absolutely agree, when Indie used to do the GTR bookings everything was organised, efficient and a pleasant experience dealing with the company, now it is completely opposite. When I tried to book mine in for the recall they were too busy to arrange the booking and somebody was supposed to call me back which they didn't. In the end I had to ring a second time at 5pm to sort the booking.
This is not the first issue I've had with WLMG Slough, I had to have the MFD unit replaced under warranty and the desk team wouldn't provide a courtesy car so my wife had to drive down twice to give me a lift. If it wasn't for Indie I doubt if the dealership would ever see a GTR for servicing or other work, he is the one positive thing that stands out.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Glad this aint just in my head and u guys feel things have changed.

I havn't had slipups from service desk but they did try saying my car is not part of steering lock'recall'. Just dont take their bs at face value (but thats will all dealers!)


----------



## betancje (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely not just in your head! Things have changed..
The place used to have the feeling of a good specialist, now it's just another normal dealership.
And the silly thing is, all it would take is (a) allow Indie to access his email once in a while and (b) a 10 minute chat with customers when they drop off/collect their car. A relatively small investment for a huge return in customer sat and loyalty.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Had mine done at Westover Bournemouth today. Great service and a test drive in a leaf


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyone notice a new noise after turning engine off and then opening the door. Seems like a solenoid or pump going for a second or so. Only noticed it since having this recall work done on Tuesday.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

as5606 said:


> Anyone notice a new noise after turning engine off and then opening the door. Seems like a solenoid or pump going for a second or so. Only noticed it since having this recall work done on Tuesday.


Don't panic it's always done that! I had mine done today under recall as well. I was conscious of this problem before I bought mine having looked at this thread and having heard the horror stories.

When you park up and switch off it will only fire the lock once you pull the handle on the drivers door, that's when you'll hear the solenoid as you suggested. So perfectly normal.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks busby. I could have sworn that was a new noise but as long as its normal its all good.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just had the recall work done at Marshall Cambridge. Painless experience took about 20 mins to do with plenty of tea and coffee in the waiting area.
When service manager bought car back round to front both he and the GTR tech wanted to talk about all the mods to my car and took a few photos they seemed happy to spend 10 mins talking about my car.
So can't fault them best HPC I've been to by miles.


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Had mine sorted by Neil and the guys at Ancaster, Bromley. Did a great job, very efficient. :thumbsup:

My only worry is they mentioned a good deal on 2012 cars.......now that's got me thinking!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

rb320ed said:


> Had mine sorted by Neil and the guys at Ancaster, Bromley. Did a great job, very efficient. :thumbsup:


Couldn't agree more http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/178765-ancaster-bromley-excellent-service.html


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Had mine replaced by Romford nissan. I do not recommend them


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

For the guys who are denied for the warranty work:

23 GTR


----------



## Snapper (Oct 1, 2009)

enshiu said:


> For the guys who are denied for the warranty work:
> 
> 23 GTR


This seems a strange approach to the issue: remove the steering lock altogether. I would guess that this has an impact on insurance policies. I can't see insurers being happy that a security feature has been removed from the car.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Snapper said:


> This seems a strange approach to the issue: remove the steering lock altogether. I would guess that this has an impact on insurance policies. I can't see insurers being happy that a security feature has been removed from the car.


Non uk owners can use this. Insurance does not even require an alarm in some countries let alone a steering lock. 

Ill of mine now. Doesn't work at all now so happy. 0.5K-1.5K is ridiculous for this **** part.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Had this done yesterday took about 30 mins and had a look round the £37k Nismo 370z:runaway: looked nice but too much ££££.

The steering lock on release makes a slightly different sound now. More refinded/softer and less "aggressive"


----------



## R35hunter (Aug 24, 2011)

KAT said:


> I don't know the percentages but going by the amount of other problems that Nissan will fix under warranty without issue that they have not recalled we are not talking about just a few cars going wrong.
> I am not at all surprised at Nissan's stance on only using their 'High Performance centres' after my previous experiences.
> I am only highlighting the fact that quite a number of users going by the recent thread about Scottish owners will be faced with having to travel hundreds of miles for a simple issue that will leave their cars completely useless if it happens when there are fully capable Nissan garages on their door steps.
> I havent been loosing sleep over it.
> ...


Fully capable and nissan Aberdeen used in the same sentence for the first time EVER.......


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Quick silly question, I have MY09 with no Steering Lock problems as far as I am aware, it's under WD (Warranty Direct), if it's been recalled is it worth bringing up, as I am at the HPC next week ?.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

spiceykam said:


> Quick silly question, I have MY09 with no Steering Lock problems as far as I am aware, it's under WD (Warranty Direct), if it's been recalled is it worth bringing up, as I am at the HPC next week ?.


Just get it done as I used the Nissan dealer in Aldershot. If you call them with reg they will confirm it needs to be done.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

TREG said:


> Just get it done as I used the Nissan dealer in Aldershot. If you call them with reg they will confirm it needs to be done.


Were aldershot hpc any good Treg?
Prob gonna take mine there as it's nearest one albeit 1hr+ drive away
Phoned them last week and they said it takes 1hr
Or I think there's an hpc in Bournemouth


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lee35 said:


> Just had the recall work done at Marshall Cambridge. Painless experience took about 20 mins to do with plenty of tea and coffee in the waiting area.
> When service manager bought car back round to front both he and the GTR tech wanted to talk about all the mods to my car and took a few photos they seemed happy to spend 10 mins talking about my car.
> So can't fault them best HPC I've been to by miles.


I can't be bothered going in to details but my experience was the opposite.

They may be the best of the HPC's - but they are still Micra dealers as far as I am concerned and not geared up to sell a prestige car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Glennyboy said:


> Were aldershot hpc any good Treg?
> Prob gonna take mine there as it's nearest one albeit 1hr+ drive away
> Phoned them last week and they said it takes 1hr
> Or I think there's an hpc in Bournemouth


Yes mate I've used them for the steering lock and its last service.
It will go there for its next service as well.

They told me an hour for the steering lock but it only took 30 minutes


----------

